# Trapping in eastern north dakota area



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

I was just wondering if there are any trappers around the grand forks area that wouldnt mind if i tagged along to see how it is done.I do alot of coyote hunting in the area. But really would like to see how the trapping is done.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam deleted


----------



## lonewolfmcq (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I wouldn't mind talking to some Grand Forks trappers as well and maybe going out trapping with them to learn the ropes.


----------

